# DIY driftwood centrepiece



## dfektor (24 Jun 2013)

Ok for my Temporary Tank I need some drift wood for some hungry plecs, Luckily I GOT WOOD! (hehe nonono!) looking thru my shed I found these two piecies which were originally one piece which was really bulky!








Lets just get the obvious dealt with my DIY skills are pretty shocking and woodwork skills even worse I cant even saw straight


----------



## dfektor (24 Jun 2013)

:bounce:
both ends of this wood are rough sawn (and not straight oops!)
and I really wanted a more natural effect no cut marks more dimension!
So out comes drill, dremel, pliers and chisel, time to rough it up!!


----------



## dfektor (24 Jun 2013)

Now these Lengths are 20" ish the wont fit in the 15 inch bowfront which means more wonky sawing!
Yup Wonky!!



offcut will serve as a foot





connecting the two top pieces


----------



## dfektor (24 Jun 2013)

So it's been in the tank a lil while,  tried gluing some riccia on it with lil luck as the plecs just ravage it!!!
and im still waiting for it to sink!
but this is what it looked like out of water. What do you think so far???Any Thoughts?


----------



## Aron_Dip (24 Jun 2013)

Looks good mate a little different  also looks like the star ship enterprise too 

Keep us posted


----------



## justissaayman (24 Jun 2013)

What did you glue it with?


----------



## kirk (24 Jun 2013)

Looks like a moose.. Was a nice piece of wood when you started.. Are you going to grow moss up or on it.? Come on let's see it in the tank.


----------



## dfektor (25 Jun 2013)

Lol weird déjàvu okay will update today or tomorrow...
Used super glue on the dowels then silicone round the join's 
Its taking 2kilos to sink this mother!!!


----------



## dfektor (1 Jul 2013)

In tank shots


has proved very popular with plecos and bamboo shrimp that live in the crack down the middle, it provides enough shade for plecs and still lets you view them which is what I was aiming for...but what do you guys think? drowned moose????


----------



## kirk (2 Jul 2013)

Drowned moose lol. , no I actually like it now its in the tank, its surving a purpose creating a happy place for the plec a bit to knaw at ,they like there wood. It would look very pleasing to the eye with some flame moose on the top too.. Nice job.


----------



## dfektor (3 Jul 2013)

Ok one vote for Flame moss (or flame moose depending on your part of the country?!)
Any other opinions on what to mop top this bad boy with?
Fissidens? Xmas moss?


----------

